# HDVR2 Swap HD's and Cards?



## tonydi (Mar 21, 2003)

I've got 4 Zippered HDVR2 units, all of which are beginning to have tuner problems (switched away from S-Video connection awhile ago). I'm probably going to send them into CSC at some point but I've collected two other HDVR2's and a Samsung S4040R.

Can I take the HD's and the access cards from my HDVR2's and plug them into the replacement HDVR2's? What will need to be done to make this work besides the swap?

What about the Samsung?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

With the HDVR2's, you can swap access cards and drives (as long as encryption was turned off). You'll have to run 51killer.tcl on them, but your shows should still be viewable, (again assuming no encryption). You'll also have to refresh your services on DirecTV.com in order to activate them.

The Samsung is a different story. It is a RID unit and you'll have to rely on a DirecTV CSR to activate it for you. If it previously had an outstanding balance associated with it, no amount of pleading will get DTV to activate it period. Hope this helps.


----------



## tonydi (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks, that's exactly the kind of info I was looking for!


----------

